# Bekomme keine Verbindung (Hama USB Wlan zu Fritz! Box Wlan 3270)



## HardstylePhoenix (7. Februar 2010)

Fritz!Box Wlan 3270 (300 mb/s) heißt der sogenannte WLan Router. Der Hama USB WLan Stick (300 mb/s) bekommt zwar das Signal, aber ich kann keine Verbindung herstellen, obwohl der Netzwerkschlüssel ganz genau angegeben ist.

Wo liegt das Problem? Hat da jemand eine genau Aufbauanleitung bzw. Softwareanleitung, oder vllt. auch andere Dinge, die mir entgangen sind?

Ich habe ein Pc System mit Windows XP Home.

Mfg. HardstylePhoenix

p.S. ich bitte dringend um Hilfe, muss jetzt gerade wieder an so einem beschissenem Schleppi aus der Verwandtschaft sitzen.


----------



## goliath (7. Februar 2010)

Hi, also den HAMA hatte ich auch mal...

Sorry aber totaler Schrott finde ich dieses Ding !
Billigstes Plastik, wird heiss ohne Ende..

Hatte ständige Verbindungsabrüche, die Treiber waren unter aller Sau !

Ich hab danach mit den WLAN Stick von Fritz geholt (mit ner Fritz box)
seitdem läuft ALLES wunderbar !!!

PPS:
Vielleicht doch noch nen Tipp:
Hast du mal an der Box das PW etc. abgeschaltet, dann connected !
Danach PW wieder einschalten...
evtl. Hilfts !


----------



## rytme (10. Februar 2010)

Hmm gehts genauer, warum kannst du keine Verbindung herstellen? Passiert einfach nichts oder kommt er beim Netzwerkadresse beziehen nicht weiter?


----------

